# iPad & Square Trade



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi everyone  

Noticed the square trade 35% off warranty deal is still on through today.

Did you or will you purchase one for your iPad?

Thanks!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I purchased one for my new ipad since they were a good deal, but I debated also. I am really careful with my stuff so it's usually a waste of money for me to get the warranties, but since it covers spills and drops I figured it was worth it since the iPads are so expensive. There will probably be others in the house who will end up using my iPad (some of them are kids) so I figured it was probably a good idea. You just never know what accident will come along.


----------

